# Need some help bidding this lot.



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

The big parking lot area 130680 sqft plus side walks and road area that outlines the property. The small lot is around 21,000 square feet. Everything is outlined in red so you guys can have a pretty good idea of the area I am talking about.
I need your help on all of it the bid, how much salt do you guys think it should take and the time. I am a single truck operation and this and one other lot are the only lots I would be doing.
I will have a 7.5 foot plow I will plan on doing this lot with. I will put the other image up later today.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I will say this you will need a lot more equipement then that, you use now how much can you get done in a hr to base what u'll need . you need a heck of a lot more then that your looking at around 3 1/2acres w/o access rds !
what Sqft do the access roads add to it ? 
What are you going to use to sand this property,

*JD Dave *will see this plus some of the other guys that do large lots and will give you very good experienced advise, and tell you, that you may want to bid this next year and see what the contractor uses on this property this year!!, you need to learn how much a application of sand will cover if they want it heavy, light, salt, no salt, can you store sand at site?*I hope you can get salt this late in the season other wise your going to paying threw the roof,* time requirements on getting this done by, what are the triggers 1"? 2" do you need to be on site during the hole storm or just too keep access open? Where can you push it to is there only one spot ?

My Thought's on equipment would may be have a wheeled loader with a 14'-16' pusher to help out and push pile to other end if there is only one place you can stack snow, 2-3 Trucks 3/4 or one ton with at least 8' straight or V blades, one of these trucks with a 1.7 spreader if you can have sand on site if not I would go with a mid size dump truck that could hold 5 tons with tailgate spreader or large V spreader, a skid loader with blade or pusher on it for docks and loading areas and if you can use it on the sidewalks, If not then I would have 3-4 guys for hand labor with one or two SnwBlwers or a mid sizes lawn tractor like a JD 440 with blade.* Hrs *9 hrs for trucks 3 each, 5 hrs loader to help in clearing then to stack piles, 3 for skid loader, 10hrs hand labor 5-6 tons of salt or sand or salt/sand mix.

Well we will see how far I 'm off On my thoughts on equipment is *(I'm ready for a bashing JD Dave), LOL*I have learn a lot from these larger lot operators, I would love to get more offers to bid lots like these but competition around here is tuff!! and trying to find out the owners or property managers is a pain.


----------



## Ditchdiggin (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't forget about what will happen if it's a late or daytime snow. You might have problems trying to keep driving lanes and enter/exit roads open with just a 7.5 plow. It could be done but it is the hard way of doing it.


----------



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for alll the input, I really appreiciate it. I went in today to talk to then and they told me they had a guy price his labor at $50.00?? How do you do it for that price?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

littleo92;650858 said:


> I will say this you will need a lot more equipement then that, you use now how much can you get done in a hr to base what u'll need . you need a heck of a lot more then that your looking at around 3 1/2acres w/o access rds !
> what Sqft do the access roads add to it ?
> What are you going to use to sand this property,
> 
> ...


Youre joking right? A loader w/12 ft pusher alone would knock that place out in a couple of hours max. A straight blade on a pickup, maybe 3.5...4.5 tops with coffee and pee break.


----------



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought nine hours sounded pretty high. I was think 3-4 hours including salting of course I may be wrong though.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*well Johnny*, Like I said that's JMO *so I guess I was jokin*, If you read it is talk about less hrs if loader is used and that all depends on were they want it all pushed, (EVERY ONE HAS THIER OWN THOUGHT"S) I do'nt know how fast you plow but that hole lot in 3.5 to 4.5 with 7'6" straight blade wow you must be truckin!!! not counting cars and traffic in the way if your pushing during the day!

Is that for trucks or hand labor $50 for a truck I'll stay hm, hell of a run to be pushing snow all the way to the right of that picture what is that about 1200' or more? not worth the abuse my trucks would take on a 4"-6" let along a 2"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No sweat littleo, if you look at the pic, you really have nowhere to push the snow at the ends of the big lot, one side is drive, the other if the bldg. Your not going to be pushing all the way to the end. So a pile down the middle will cut your travel. IMO straight blades are useless, a V would cut the time down when the lot is mostly vacant, however, I wouldnt sent a truck to do this lot to begin with. But then again, thats JMO, and a str8 blade is what he has.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Lyons Lawn Care;651093 said:


> I thought nine hours sounded pretty high. I was think 3-4 hours including salting of course I may be wrong though.


Maybe if you get 3" and it stops, it will take 3-4 hours. If it snows all day you will be there two days. I have a good amount of equipment and out of my fleet I would put a loader with 14' or 16' pusher and have 2 of my trucks that have blizzard 810's on them feeding the loader. And a shoveler / blower guy or 2. And I get 50.00 an hour to have a shoveler on site at a place like that. So I can only wonder who gave them that price?

If I were you I would pass on this one.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

to big for one truck. I have one that size that I sub out and I have two trucks there with 9 ft blades with wings....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Lyons lawn care 
He has not sid if that $50 is for plowing or hand labor yet I would really like to know, as I said if its $50 for a truck then I'll keep my truck in the garage!!

Apik1 ur talkin 3-4 hours per truck so if you had two trucks there then a total of 6-8hrs right!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if you only have one plow and only one lot i would try to get this lot at any cost just to stay busy....i don't know the size of your other lot, but if it's not too big i wouldn't think it would be worth having a plow truck sit around just for one lot.....if you get this big lot i have someone as back up to help out a bit in bigger snows......otherwise i would do it with your one truck so you could at least run 8-12 hours per snow.....


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

littleo92;651572 said:


> Lyons lawn care
> He has not sid if that $50 is for plowing or hand labor yet I would really like to know, as I said if its $50 for a truck then I'll keep my truck in the garage!!
> 
> Apik1 ur talkin 3-4 hours per truck so if you had two trucks there then a total of 6-8hrs right!!


I ment 3-4 hours for one truck with a 7.5' plow as stated in the origional post.


----------



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

littleo92;651572 said:


> Lyons lawn care
> He has not sid if that $50 is for plowing or hand labor yet I would really like to know, as I said if its $50 for a truck then I'll keep my truck in the garage!!
> 
> Apik1 ur talkin 3-4 hours per truck so if you had two trucks there then a total of 6-8hrs right!!


It was 50.00 an hour for plowing with the truck, I couldn't believe it. I am thinking twice about bidding now as most on here are coming to the conclusion its to big for one truck. Plus my bid would be alot higher than the guy at 50.00 an hour.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Lyons Lawn Care;651706 said:


> It was 50.00 an hour for plowing with the truck, I couldn't believe it. I am thinking twice about bidding now as most on here are coming to the conclusion its to big for one truck. Plus my bid would be alot higher than the guy at 50.00 an hour.


it's not too big for one truck if you only have one other lot (if the other lot is small)...if it gets to be too big sub some of it out....you gotta take chances or you'll never get anywhere....if you only have one other lot i would bid this lot a $49 per hour just to stay busy, you can raise your prices when you get more jobs and more trucks......if you need a sub call the guy that bid it at $50 and help ya if ya need it......you'll be losing a $1 per hour by hiring him but boo hoo, you'll get the job done and next year you can raise your rates after you name get around town....


----------



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

Jay brown;651714 said:


> it's not too big for one truck if you only have one other lot (if the other lot is small)...if it gets to be too big sub some of it out....you gotta take chances or you'll never get anywhere....if you only have one other lot i would bid this lot a $49 per hour just to stay busy, you can raise your prices when you get more jobs and more trucks......if you need a sub call the guy that bid it at $50 and help ya if ya need it......you'll be losing a $1 per hour by hiring him but boo hoo, you'll get the job done and next year you can raise your rates after you name get around town....


Sounds like good advice.. I mow for the people who own the lot so maybe they will take a 60.00 an hour bid since they know I always strive to do my best for them.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have two questions.

1. How many snow events do you get where you are at in Kentucky?

2. What is the "average" depth of snow per "event"

2. Where are you expected to plow the snow?

I know, I wrote 2 twice but I said first that I had two questions so I decided to go with that.


----------



## Lyons Lawn Care (Nov 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;651723 said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. How many snow events do you get where you are at in Kentucky?
> 
> ...


We get 3 to 4 snow events a year here in KY that actually involve accumulation. Accumulation is usually between 2-6 inches, and very rarely does it get more than that. They just want th snow plowed up in to large piles in the edges of the parking lot.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

You would need two trucks on this place at least there is no way in heck there going to allow you to take 8-12 hours to plow this lot, as stated in someone else's post also I highly dought the guy that you took the job from is going to help you out after you out bidding him!!! an if he does I would not leave him alone on it,( there is a reason their looking fo a new contractor to do this)

*What time do they want it dn by?? and if its a late morning snow they are'nt going to push that time back so ur still going to have to get it done by that set time!!!*
By the way that may be what they where paying for to have the other contractor do it last year an *GEE* I wounder why they are looking for someone else because he was not doing a quality job! there going to say that to see if you would do it for that also, I would say hay I'm at $60 because I care about doing the job right and make sure that it's done in the quality of meaner you are expeting. An I 'm guessing that's why ur looking for a new contractor that can handle getting this place cleared out and looking nice for your customers in a timely and professonal way!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

what is wrong with 8-12 hours to plow? if you only have 2 lots to plow total? just plow WITH the storm and you'll be fine... at $50 per hour you can't afford to go out and buy $20-$40k in equiptment to plow this.....just use your one truck and you'll be fine.....what is the worst that could happen, you get lots of hours in plowing?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

LIKE I SAID you are going to have time limits on these place most commercial properties want there snow plowing done my 7am if not earlier unless it's snowing all day long then they want you to get the access lanes cleared in a timley manner during the day to avoid YOU being in the way of their clients, costumers that are going in to the clients stores renting space on there property Not counting Sidewalk they want done can we say fall liabilty if there not done my a set time you going to eat that law suite.

*Jay*, if you have porperties that let you plow all day then good for you but most commercial properties want the snow gone by a set time if it snow's over night!
And by the way where you an in MO, Bethany or eagleville? u say 100 miles N OF K.C.

*you do'nt have to go buy more equipment *,price the job out right and Sub it out for now!! WOW do 'nt go out and buy equipment if you do nt have enough work to cover the reason in buyin crap like that !!!

I sub my sanding opertaions out last few years for that reason, now that I have a storage place for it and over 80 tons to apply each event I went and got my own equipment then. went from from spreadin like 10tons paid sub 5k I made 3k, To this year to be potentally makeing 35k-PLUS on sanding alone and that 's small time to you and some of these guys on here!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

With the amount of snow you see there I would go for it. But keep in mind, it will NOT be easy if you get a lot of snow. I would not try to plow a 6" event on that lot at one time. I am thinking a good 5 hours including both lots and the roads. With salting You do have a small plow (no offense!) so it will take a lot of work, and please tell me your truck is 4wd? What kind of truck do you have? Also, do you already have salt? Cause it's not easy to get this late in the game!

Guys, remember this guy is in Kentucky and they don't see a lot of snow! It's not like he'll be out on the lot 20 times, or having to deal with 1 foot + storms!


----------



## JEC Lawn (Nov 27, 2008)

*Good Luck*

I have a lot about that size. I use 2 trucks and a skid steer with a 10ft pusher. It takes us about 3 hours. I also have 2 side walk guys. You can figure about a ton of salt per acre. ussmileyflag


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

littleo92;652121 said:


> LIKE I SAID you are going to have time limits on these place most commercial properties want there snow plowing done my 7am if not earlier unless it's snowing all day long then they want you to get the access lanes cleared in a timley manner during the day to avoid YOU being in the way of their clients, costumers that are going in to the clients stores renting space on there property Not counting Sidewalk they want done can we say fall liabilty if there not done my a set time you going to eat that law suite.
> 
> *Jay*, if you have porperties that let you plow all day then good for you but most commercial properties want the snow gone by a set time if it snow's over night!
> And by the way where you an in MO, Bethany or eagleville? u say 100 miles N OF K.C.
> ...


hey, what's up? i'm in maryville,mo...all i was implying that if they only get about 3 events per year i thought this guy could handle this job without any complaints.........most customers here are happy to to see there contarctors out plowing no matter how long it takes...... hell, i bet they cancel school and other activities all three times it snows there.....


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JDiepstra;652130 said:


> With the amount of snow you see there I would go for it. But keep in mind, it will NOT be easy if you get a lot of snow. I would not try to plow a 6" event on that lot at one time. I am thinking a good 5 hours including both lots and the roads. With salting You do have a small plow (no offense!) so it will take a lot of work, and please tell me your truck is 4wd? What kind of truck do you have? Also, do you already have salt? Cause it's not easy to get this late in the game!
> 
> Guys, remember this guy is in Kentucky and they don't see a lot of snow! It's not like he'll be out on the lot 20 times, or having to deal with 1 foot + storms!


agreed............plow with the storm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Aren't ALL contracts signed by now? Anyway I think you would want 2 trucks. One in the main lot and the other to do the roads and behind the building and when the 2nd truck is done he can help finish the main lot. Realistically with 2 trucks I bet it would take 3.5hrs


----------

